# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  نتلعم الكتابة

## zahababeker

*تعلم الكتابة لتكتب لنتعلم من ما تكتب

طريق تعلم الكتابة يبدى من فهمها

الكتابة (تعليم مقري ) كن معلم للغير

من أجل أن يقرئ الآخرين أكتب

الكتابة تناثر الأفكار على الصفحات
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ


مقدمة

سنقدم لكم من هذا البرنامج المعلوماتي الذي أتمنى أن يكون قيم كيف تتوصل إلى معرفة تعلم مهارات الكتابة في أنواعها بواسطة طريقة سهلة تطورك من مرحلة إلى مرحلة أخرى لكي تستوعب ما هي الكتابة وخطوات تعلمها و لماذا نتعلم الكتابة وما
هي أهمية الكتابة و كيف نصل لها وغيرها من مفاهيم تقود إلى التوصل إلى تعلم بداية الكتابة إلى أن تصل إلى التأليف الشامل الإبداعي إقراء
وخذ الفائدة ولا تبخل على من لم يقرئ بالفائدة 
تعلم الكتابة من حق الجميع لكي يصل فكره إلى 
أكثر من قارئ 



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ




كيف تتعلم مهارة الكتابة

أن أردت تتعلم الشي 
(الكتابة وغيرها)
أبدى بالسؤال الذي يقود إلى الجواب
وهو كيف نتعلم الكتابة؟ هنا تجعل 
عقلك يبحث عن الطرق التي تؤدي
إلى تعليم الكتابة (بشكل بارع ) لأن
السؤال هو الذي يحدد الإجابة بكل
يسر وسهولة و من سأل عن شي ما
سيلقى الإجابة أن جد وجد لأن السؤال
يحرك المعنى إلى فعل يتم (مهارة)
تبدى بالتفكير إلى أن تنقل المعنى عن
معرفة ما سأل بعد عدة خطوات و طرق و مسائل عن الكتابة 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ
مثال عن كيفية تطبيق السؤال
.................................................. ...............
مثل على ذلك (كيف؟) كيف تقود السؤال إلى تطبيق لفضي و تعليمي بالنسبة لمعنى السؤال المسئول
مثلا على ذلك
سألت صاحب صناعة هذي الأسئلة هنا تعرف الأجوبة
لماذا تعلمت هذي الصناعة؟(هنا يصبح الجواب أسباب)
وظروف سيخبرك عنها صاحب الصناعة بلا تعليم 
سؤال أخر 
ماذا تعلمت من الصناعة؟ ( سيكون الجواب شامل لا حصر معين ( تفاصيل عن أنواع الصناعة في اختصار
سؤال أخر
ما هي الصناعة؟ ( سيكون إجابتها عن تاريخ الصناعة 
معلومات عامة بعيدة عن مجال التعليم لصنعة الصانع
السؤال الأفضل
كيف تعلمت الصناعة؟ (هنا ينقلك لبداية تجربته للتعلم )
من طرق وخطوات إلى أن أصبح يتقن هذي الصناعة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ






أهم من كيف نتعلم الكتابة (لماذا نتعلم الكتابة) 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
السبب في ذلك ( البعض يتعلم ولا يعي ما تعلمه ) وهذا
لم يفهم لماذا تعلم (الفوائد ما هي؟ ) التعلم له مبدى وهو
تعلم خير من أجل تعليمه للغير هنا تجعل لتعليمك فائدتين
1/ فائدة لنفسك و تعليمك لنفسك (ثقافة ومهارة لنفسك)
2/ فائدة لغيرك و تعليمك للذي يريد التعلم (خير للغير) 
هنا تعرف تقيس بعد معرفة كيف تعلم الشي المقدم عليه
(الكتابة) هنا تستخرج /الخطوات والطرق والوسائل 
ثم تبدى ( لماذا تعلمت الكتابة؟ ) تستخرج الفوائد 
لذلك تعلم من أجل أن تعلم الآخرين (تلميذ و معلم)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــ
ـ
تعلم الكتابة لتكتب لنتعلم من ما تكتب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ
أن أردت أن تتعلم الكتابة بكل سهولة
أعرف ما هو مطلبك منها وسوف 
تحققه بكل سهولة أن كنت صانع كتاب من أفكارك المتنوعة ستبدع لذلك أن أردت أن يقرئ لك أكتب
ليقرى لك لا تكتب لنفسك أنما لفائدة غيرك و أن أردت أن ترد الدين لمعلميك و أصحابك الذي ساعدوك
علم غيرك و سخر كتاباتك من أجل
فائدة الناس و تعريفهم الصواب وتعليمهم القيم الصحيحة هنا تستمر في أنتاجك وإبداعك بالشكل المطلوب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ
ـ
خطوات لتعلم الكتابة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ
لكل شي خطوة و طريقة و لمعرفة الكتابة تحتاج إلى خطوات و طرق
لكي تعرف ( ما هو معنى الكتابة )
من هذا المبدى ستتقدم إلى تعلمها
و تعليمها من بعد ما تتعلم لذلك أفهم
ما تود القيام فيه من الكتابة لكي تبدع وتنتج و تساعد و تعلم من أراد أن يتعلم

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــ
ـــ

الكتابة صناعة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الكتابة صناعة يدوية من خلالها تنتج ما تريده من أفكار لها مهمة تنمية العقول وتوضيح الأمور وربما كتاب يصبح لك معلم بوقت لا تلقى معلم يعينك في فهم الحياة أن ملكت صناعة الكتابة فأنك ملكت مهمة تنمي و تصحيح الأفكار هنا تطور فكر أو تهدم فكر لأن لكل شي ايجابيات وسلبيات لذلك أجعل من كتاباتك حقيقة توضح الأمور و تعين أصحاب العقول على فهم الأمور
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أعرف ماذا تريد من الكتابة قبل أن تكتب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يجب على الكاتب أن يعلم ما يريد من الكتابة قبل أن يكتب لكي لا يتشتت بالأفكار بل أنه يحدد الفكرة المفيدة التي يريد تقديمها لغيره هنا تصبح قيمة كتابته في تحديد إرادته معى ما يكتب هنا يستطيع أن يطور أفكار غيره بعد أن يطور فكره و يصبح لكتابته قيمة في مضمونها

قيمة الموضوع أهم من الكتابة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
قيمة الموضوع أهم من الكتابة لأن أن كان الموضوع جيد فأن جميع الناس يهتمون فيه من ناحية فوائده و مطالبه ولكن أن لم يكن الموضوع له أهميه فيصبح
الكاتب يكتب في مجالات كثيرة ممكن لا يكن لها أهمية
مما لا يهتم الناس فيها لأنها انقرضت و انتهت وأصبحت
عديمة الفائدة لا تنفع الكاتب والقارئ لأنها لا تحمل موضوع مؤثر لذلك يجب على الكاتب أن يختار موضوع له فوائد متعددة ومن اهتمامات الناس يجلب
المواضيع و ينقل لهم السلبيات و الايجابيات
أجعل كتابك فكرة ولا تجعل أفكارك كتاب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الكاتب الذكي هو من يحصر كتاب كامل من فكرة واحدة لكي يظهر جوانبها السلبية والايجابية معى نقل الفوائد 
والشرح والتعليق المدعوم في حقائق ملموسة من الواقع
ولكن قليل من يطبق فكرة جعل من الكتاب فكرة والأغلب يطبق جعل من كتاب أفكار فيتجه إلى مواضيع
متعددة تشتت القارئ لأن الكاتب لا يحصر كتاباته في اتجاه معين بل أنه يتنقل من مكان إلى مكان وهذا تصرف خاطئ جدا و لا ينفع القارئ إلى في معلومة بسيطة لأن الكثرة بلا تنويع من فكرة واحدة تجعل الإنسان لا يستوعب ما يكون أمامه و يتشتت فكره
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ
طريق تعلم الكتابة يبدى من فهمها

أن فهم الكاتب لماذا يريد أن يكتب هنا سيبدع في مجاله لأنه سيكتشف بأنه يكتب لنشر الفائدة والاستفادة وليس من أجل أن يكتب لنفسه بل أنه يحاول
أن يصل المبادئ العظيمة عن طريق 
كتاباته و يصبح له صوت غير مباشر 
لكنه باقي و من هذا المبدى يعرف 
طريق الكتابة الصالحة الجيدة المفيدة
التي من خلالها يساعد غيره
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



الكتابة (تعليم مقري ) كن معلم للغير
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ
الكاتب أن خدم مجال كتابته لا يقال له كاتب بل أنه معلم يساهم في نشر الثقافة والعلم في عقول من يقرؤون
لأن الكتابة جزء من التعليم و خير دليل الكتب الدينية تأتي سباقة قبل المعلمين رغم صانعيها بشر إلى أنها باقية إلى يوم القيامة و لا يمنع في مساهمتك في تعليم
الآخرين من خلال كتاباتك لأنك سخرت كتاباتك من 
أجل خدمة الغير وهذا فائدة ونعمة لك وللغير 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
من أجل أن يقرئ الآخرين أكتب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الكتابة نعمة كبير لمحبي القراءة وهذا فضل كبير يشكرك عليه كل محب للقراءة لأنك ساهمت بفائدته وساعدته على تخطي محن الحياة عن طريق توضيحك 
لعدة أمور قلتها و هذا شي يحسب ضمن أعمالك أن أردت أن تساهم في نشر ثقافة زيادة القراءة تستطيع
من خلال كتاباتك أن تزيدها لذلك أستمر ولا تستقر
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الكتابة تناثر الأفكار على الصفحات
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الكتابة ليست(قلم+دفتر+كتابة) قبل ذلك الكتابة(فكر)
يضع على قلب صفحاتك لأنك تنقل للقراء ما تحمل 
في عقلك من أفكار منوعة فالكتابة كما العنوان أن 
سخرت لكتاباتك أفكارك فأنك ستساعد نفسك على الارتقاء إلى الأمام وستنقل للقراء فكرك البناء 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــ

تعلم مهارة الكتابة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الكتابة مهارة مثل المهارات الأخريات أن فهمتها ستصبح ماهر فيها لذلك مثل ما تتعلم مهارات مختلفة تعلم مهارة الكتابة وأعرف كيف استخدامها لتحقق النجاح فيها وتصبح من فرسانها ولكل شي بداية تقود 
إلى النهاية ومعى الإصرار والعزيمة ستحقق النجاح











*

----------

